# Noisy DRRI - reverb is intermittently noisy



## James (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi there - has any one had this experience - I was gifted a new drri about a year ago - it’s a limited edition, fawn coloured covering/brown face with a green back speaker. Pretty cool amp but almost immediately it started putting out a lot of noise thru the reverb control. Kind of a white noise sound that would get louder with the reverb control turned up. After a few weeks of this the reverb quit working altogether.The local dealer shipped it away and eventually it came back repaired. Now here we are about two months later and the “white noise” issue has returned - there are a few more months of warranty on this new amp - any one else had this issue? Thanks, Jim


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Reverb recovery tube might be the issue. It's the 4th tube (12AX7) from the right when looking at the back of the amp. Next would be the send tube which is the 3rd tube from the right (12AT7). Also check the reverb cables are firmly seated in their sockets. They can be a problem since they're mounted vertically under the chassis.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

almost always tubes or dirty sockets and dirty control pot...get some proper contact cleaner and keep em clean every 6 months or so...low humidity causes pot wipers to statically charge and attract dust


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

The reverb send tube may also be the culprit. Best is to put 2 know good tubes.

The amp is on warranty, I'll return to the store with notice: it is the second time you send it for the same issue.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

+1 for cleaning the tube pins. If you have electrical contact cleaner, spray some in the cap, and use a toothbrush to scrub it on the tube pins. If no contact cleaner, an amp repair guru name Skip Simmons swears by WD40. I've done it, and it works like a charm. Use the toothbrush! Do not spray WD40 inside an amp!

You could also try swapping tube 2 for tube 1, and tube 3 for tube 4. See if the noise changes. Does it clean up the reverb? Does it make the tremolo noisy? This is when it's good to know what each tube does in the circuit.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Latole said:


> The reverb send tube may also be the culprit. Best is to put 2 know good tubes.
> 
> The amp is on warranty, I'll return to the store with notice: it is the second time you send it for the same issue.
> 
> View attachment 345959


They won't honour tubes. They have a 90 day warranty from purchase date.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

As mentioned, a funky tube is the first goto for a fix. Second and most frequent with these amps....bad solder connections on the circuit board.


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks for the great info - just on my way to the dealer now -

cheers,
Jim


----------

